# Therapy dog?



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't have any info for you, but I have thought about doing this with Ike. Now that the kids are gone, it'd be something worthwhile to do.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My dog Casey was a certified therapy dog through Therapy Dogs International many years ago. I believe I just had to complete some paperwork testifying to his calm temperament, have it signed by my vet and another qualified person (I think I asked our obedience trainer to sign it). There was no 'test' at the time, but things may have changed since then. You might try searching under Therapy Dogs International or Delta Society and see if there is information on-line.

Good luck!

Just found this link with info: http://www.tdi-dog.org/tditesting.html


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I don't have any info for you, but I have thought about doing this with Ike. Now that the kids are gone, it'd be something worthwhile to do.


Definately worthwhile! When my daughter was in the hospital I knew it brightened her day to have a visit from a therapy dog. Bella is really calm and loves attention so I thought it would be great thing for her and I to do together.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> My dog Casey was a certified therapy dog through Therapy Dogs International many years ago. I believe I just had to complete some paperwork testifying to his calm temperament, have it signed by my vet and another qualified person (I think I asked our obedience trainer to sign it). There was no 'test' at the time, but things may have changed since then. You might try searching under Therapy Dogs International or Delta Society and see if there is information on-line.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Just found this link with info: http://www.tdi-dog.org/tditesting.html


Thanks for the info!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

There are two groups that insure therapy dogs. Therapy Dogs International and The Delta Society. You take a test to become a certified team and then most people find a local therapy dog group to work with and the group helps you find places to visit, etc.

The test is the CGC on steroids!

-S


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a friend whose dog didn't go to any formal training and passed her CGC cert, and her TD certification, and then tested all over again using only sign language. 

I wish you the best! We only went as far as the CGC cert.


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

Two of my three dogs are therapy dogs, one with TDI and one with Delta and TDI.

The TDI test was pretty much the CGC with a couple things added in, like someone in a wheelchair, walking with a cane, etc. Piece of cake.

The Delta Society test is way more involved and many facilities will only accept this test for therapy dog work. In my opinion, this test requires a pretty fearless, rock solid temperament. We visit Children's Hospital (they only take the Delta test) and my girl is faced with all sorts of machinery, chaos, sirens, drs and nurses running around, etc. while she's there. My softer girl (the TDI girl) would melt under some of what happens there. I know my girls and she would be uncomfortable/stressed and I won't do that to her.

I know people who like to do therapy work but don't realize their dogs are stressed while doing it, Delta prepares you for things you may encounter, which I think is better for newbies as well. I would suggest contacting a few places in your are to see what test is required for visits. Some facilities may have their own programs, training and tests. I wouldn't discount this, the first time I did therapy work was in Denver with Children's there in the 80's and their program was superb. I believe they still have their own program there but haven't checked in a few years.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

maiapup said:


> Two of my three dogs are therapy dogs, one with TDI and one with Delta and TDI.
> 
> The TDI test was pretty much the CGC with a couple things added in, like someone in a wheelchair, walking with a cane, etc. Piece of cake.
> 
> ...


 
Great insight! Thanks for the post.

dg


----------



## Max Fischer (Jan 20, 2008)

maiapup said:


> Two of my three dogs are therapy dogs, one with TDI and one with Delta and TDI.
> 
> The TDI test was pretty much the CGC with a couple things added in, like someone in a wheelchair, walking with a cane, etc. Piece of cake.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this, Delta has a LOT more street cred that TDI. TDI hardly requires anything, and Delta has you attend a workshop, then you test, so it is a bit more involved.

Best of luck!


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

My pup also i working on her therapy dog reg as well. We've worked through two training courses, basic and intermediate thus far and am waiting for someone to host the CGCT locally so we can test. Se's already been doing real therapy work with me at the center I work for as a therapist. Instead of spending an hour or so though she spends the entire day two - three times per week with me doing everything from anger management groups, family therapy sessions, personal sessions, group sessions, and just enjoying "freetime" activities with my clients(who live at the center for up to 18 months and are between the ages of 11-18). She's done exceptionally well at eveyrthing already at only 10 months old. we're looking to do work at childrens hospitals once we finish the cgct and can start with TDI. I WOULD also like to add abit of advice as well. It would be highly advisable to contact your own personal home owners insurance agent and have a rider added to your policy for your dog as well. Amber was covered on mine but it was only up to $50,000 per person in the first incident. I was told it would be highly recommended to have at LEAST $750,000 for "first bite" insurance, this being other then what your group policy would offer through TDI or Delta. This way you are fully covered if there ever is any type of issue, heaven forbid, even if it is highly unlikely to happen. I'd much rather pay the $98 per year to have this coverage then have the risk of losing my house, the 7 clinics we own(wife is a Dr as well)...etc It's well worth the few bucks to have that sort of peace of mind considering the risk we take with having the public exposed to our pups. Good luck to you and your pup, hope to hear more about how things are working out for you guys as you progress! Oh, btw you can also start by contacting your local retirement centers nearby your home area and ask what their policy happens to be on animals in the center. Most welcome companion dogs without any sort of testing as long as the temperment is good(The directors usually like to meet first of course) and you have the pups paperwork up to date. It's a great place to start and see how the pup reacts. 
Phil & Amber


----------

